

UI7Kit: Add one-line to enable iOS7 flat-style in previous versions (iOS5+) - youknowone
https://github.com/youknowone/UI7Kit

======
youknowone
Is there anyone who is interesting implement iOS7 UI in previous versions of
iOS?

I am working for this project from last week. With weekend work, basic
components are available now. There still are many missing components and
details. Working for them continuously. Thanks ;)

------
gte910h
It should not be called "UI7Kit"

UI is a reserved prefix by apple

YKOUI7KIT or U7IKit would be more appropriate

~~~
youknowone
I thought Apple recommends 3-digits prefix and 'UI7' can be one. Is it weird?

~~~
gte910h
While I get what you're going for, I don't think it works out that way

